# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  На диске D появились две  папки(с файлами eula.rtf, HotFixInstallerUI.dll, DHtmlHeader.html   ) с непонятными названиями, которые не удаляются

## Varaktor

Здравствуйте, на диске D появились две папки с не понятными названиями, которые не удаляются при удалении выдается ошибка, что файл не может быть удален,  снимите защиту от записи, я пробовал и с правами администратора, вводил логин и пароль, но все равно выдавал ошибку, что файл используется кем-то еще. Я также пробовал удалить в безопасном режиме в учетной записи администратора, но выдавал ошибку и писал тоже самое. Вот название этих папок и файлов которые в них:
8ee46068dd76377495a2de7db90b20 в ней папки:
amd64
i386
следующая папка:
18f64c7e7d1a044480 в ней папки:
Папки с номером  начиная с 1025 до 1055, и папки 2052, 2070, 3076, 3082, во всех этих папках есть два файла: eula.rtf и HotFixInstallerUI.dll
Так же в корневом каталоге этой папки есть следующие файлы:
DHtmlHeader.html, header.bmp, HotFixInstaller.exe, NDP35SP1-KB958484.msp, ParameterInfo.xml, watermark.bmp(здесь надпись майкрософт нетфреймворк).
Проверил AVPTool, компьютер проверялся два дня нашел 11 вирусов из них 4 Трояна, остальные это файлы антивируса NOD 32, затем проверил AVZ он нашел 1 вирус и его вылечил,  после проверки AVZ на диске D увеличилось свободное место на 4 гигабайта, и проверил HiJackThis. Выкладываю логи.Надеюсь что вы мне поможете.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## V_Bond

выполните скрипт


```
begin
SetAVZPMStatus(True);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DelBHO('{FFFC57DB-1DE3-4303-B24D-CEE6DCDD3D86}');
 DeleteFile('D:\PROGRA~1\MYCENT~1\InfoBar\MYCENT~1.DLL');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

повторите логи

----------


## Varaktor

Извините, не подскажете как выполнить ваш скрипт?

----------


## vegas

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=7239
Внимательнее читайте ПРАВИЛА

----------


## Varaktor

Спасибо, выполнил ваш скрипт и повторил логи.

----------


## Белый Сокол

Файл хостс вы правили?

----------


## Varaktor

насчет www.xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
www.xxx.xxx.xxx 
www.10.16.129.156
            10.16.129.156
не знаю, вроде я такое не прописывал, но остальное там писал да.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

еще есть такая проблема, что комп бывает или когда чемто занят ну имееться в виду что я играю или комп на вирусы проверяеться или вообще не чего не делает, появляеться какой-то процесс который занемает 60-70%, и в деспечере задач в загрузки системы пишет что загрузка там 4%(это процесс там эксплорера), а в низу в деспечере задач написано загрузка ЦП: 70% или 90-100% взависимости от того занят ли компьютер че-то или просто работает. Этот процесс не показан в диспечере и его нельзя завершить, приходиться презагружать комп

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> выполните скрипт
> и


после выполнения этого скрипта компьютер презагрузился, и когда я выполнял скрипты в AVZ, компьютер два раза завис.

----------


## PavelA

> 8ee46068dd76377495a2de7db90b20 в ней папки:
> amd64
> i386
> следующая папка:
> 18f64c7e7d1a044480 в ней папки:
> Папки с номером  начиная с 1025 до 1055, и папки 2052, 2070, 3076, 3082, во всех этих папках есть два файла: eula.rtf и HotFixInstallerUI.dll
> Так же в корневом каталоге этой папки есть следующие файлы:
> DHtmlHeader.html, header.bmp, HotFixInstaller.exe, NDP35SP1-KB958484.msp, ParameterInfo.xml, watermark.bmp(здесь надпись майкрософт нетфреймворк).


Это все от Майкрософт.

----------


## Varaktor

> Это все от Майкрософт.


Всмысли, если файлы обновление то почему, они в корневом каталоге диска D, а не в папке виндус. Почему не удаляються с правами администартора?

----------


## pig

Это временные папки, они, по идее, должны были удалиться. Перезагружаться не пробовали?
Если перезагрузка не поможет, просто дайте себе полные права на эти папки. Там, наверное, только системе дано. У вас, как я понимаю, автоматическое обновление работает, оно с правами системы.

----------


## Varaktor

> Это временные папки, они, по идее, должны были удалиться. Перезагружаться не пробовали?
> Если перезагрузка не поможет, просто дайте себе полные права на эти папки. Там, наверное, только системе дано. У вас, как я понимаю, автоматическое обновление работает, оно с правами системы.


Да автоматической обновление работает, я пробовал довать права администартора, точнее заходил в учетную запись, и в безапасном режиме пробовал, но если в обычном пользователе писал что надо с админ правами, то в администраторе пишет файл используеться кем-то еще, пробовал презагружать

----------


## pig

Правым пальцем по папке - закладка "Безопасность"... Предварительно в свойствах папки отключить простой общий доступ.
Или у вас XP Home?

----------


## Varaktor

> Правым пальцем по папке - закладка "Безопасность"... Предварительно в свойствах папки отключить простой общий доступ.
> Или у вас XP Home?


професионал

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

отключил доступ


что дальше делать?

----------


## pig

На закладке "Безопасность" для проблемной папки смотрите, кому там какие права выданы. Добейтесь, чтобы у вас стали полные права. Возможно, потребуется через кнопку "Дополнительно" назначить себя владельцем этой папки.

----------


## Varaktor

> На закладке "Безопасность" для проблемной папки смотрите, кому там какие права выданы. Добейтесь, чтобы у вас стали полные права. Возможно, потребуется через кнопку "Дополнительно" назначить себя владельцем этой папки.


Зделал я так, поставил своую учетную запись владельцем папки написано полный доступ, все тоже самое не удаляеться, я так уже делал и пытался ставить на администартора тоже самое

----------


## pig

Тогда я в недоумении иду спать. Надеюсь, коллективный разум выяснит причину.

----------


## Varaktor

> Файл хостс вы правили?


C хостс что-то не так?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Это все от Майкрософт.


Я незнаю что это, но когда я в вел в яндекске  DHtmlHeader, то там я нашел ссылку на ваш сайт, и кто-то там тоже создал подобную тему, тоже такие же папки, только там еще их больше становилось тоже не удалялись, мерцал монитор и зависала мышь.

----------


## pig

В порядке бреда - попробуйте выполнить проверку файловой системы диска D.

----------


## Varaktor

чем проверить?

----------


## pig

Правым пальцем по иконке диска - Свойства - Сервис - Выполнить проверку

----------


## Varaktor

> Правым пальцем по иконке диска - Свойства - Сервис - Выполнить проверку


На втором этапе проверки была ошибка: виндус не удалось выполнить проверку диска D.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Перезагрузитесь. Система должна проверить диск при загрузке, если я правильно понимаю. Потом посмотрим на результат.

----------


## Varaktor

> Перезагрузитесь. Система должна проверить диск при загрузке, если я правильно понимаю. Потом посмотрим на результат.


Я еще раз попробывал проверить диск D, винда написал что надо сделать презагрузку, и поставить проверку диска при следуйщей презагрузке, я презагрузился, и теперь пишет чекинкг систем оф D, один раз я подаждал полность, там долго очень, смотрю все сделал, прошол чекинг, и на экране выбор учетной записи, патом комп завис, я в винду не заходил, он на заставке был, мышь дернул заставка осталась, теперь пре каждой презагрузке такая фигня появляеться cheсking the system of D, примерно так.
Еще призагрузки винду не загрузилось половина программ каторые в авто запуске, там даунлод мастер, нод32, еще там драйвер нвидия, всмыли их втрее нет.

*Добавлено через 7 часов 35 минут*

Что делать?

----------


## pig

Похоже, диску сильно поплохело... Пока он хоть как-то доступен, сохраните с него все важные данные. Боюсь, что в данном случае только format d:\ спасёт отца русской демократии.

Вы только первый раз дождались окончания проверки? Дайте ей доработать до конца. Но сначала данные сохраните от греха подальше.

----------


## Varaktor

Пипец, да почему формат но все же норм было, пока не стал проверять диск D, и еще виндус установил обновления при выключение компьютера.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Насчет каждой презагрузки не че не скажу, первый раз програ выполнелась до конца, но комп завист, второй раз я уже нажимал на ентер чтобы эта проверка прошла быстро.Насчет зависаний это уже давно, просто бывает комп включеш в винду не зайдешь, он зависает, или в винде зависате.Это скорее всего из-за материнской платы, потомучто у меня компьютер долго включаеться нажимаешь включить а он включаеться не пикает и на маниторе лампочка мигает.При каждом практически включении слетают настройки времени и даты в биус, батарейку менял, смотрел материнку там проц сильно грееться и все материнка ровная, в месте где проц выпукла, от нагревания. Так что такую проверку я два раза только видел, сейчас еще проверяю Dr. Web CureIt!, вот уже файл хост исправил.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 26 минут*

Блин что делать, помогите пожалуйста.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Еще призагрузки винду не загрузилось половина программ каторые в авто запуске, там даунлод мастер, нод32, еще там драйвер нвидия,


я немного не так выразился,загрузка их прошла то есть была показано загрузка нод32, даунлодмастер, драйвер нвидия, прсто их ярлыки в трее не появились.

----------


## NickGolovko

Возможно, ваше железо просто просит замены. Я как-то до неприличия долго бился с проблемой: диски пропадали из BIOS, не обнаруживались загрузчиком системы, система автоматически вызывала для них проверку диска при каждой загрузке... Было испробовано и форматирование, и установка нового, более свежего жесткого, и всевозможные средства проверки здоровья HDD, и шаманство с параметрами загрузки ОС. Коллеги высказывали предположения о слабом блоке питания, о физическом разрушении диска... А в итоге оказалось, что всего-то и надо было - поменять IDE-шлейф.  :Smiley:

----------


## Varaktor

Возможно вы правы, на счет железа, но что делать с папками и проверкой диска D ? Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## NickGolovko

На папки не обращайте внимания. Я много раз видел подобные явления на самых разных компьютерах в нашей университетской сети - уже, наверное, с год корпоративный Касперский изо дня в день расписывается в их безвредности.  :Smiley:  Угрозы в них, таким образом, нет.

По поводу проверки - установите какое-нибудь средство проверки здоровья жесткого диска (HDDLife, например) и посмотрите, все ли в порядке. Исходя из этого, будем выбирать дальнейшие действия.

----------


## Varaktor

при следуйщий презагрузки если опять будет проверка винда не накроеться? и патом эти папки откудато взялись.

*Добавлено через 5 часов 33 минуты*

Закончил проверку др.виб,  нашел какието вирусы, удалил, и в системволум информатионц, чето тоже нашел удалил, я перезагрузил комп, в винду зашло нормально не какой проверки диска D пред запуском винды(check the system of D) не было, в винде все нормально загрузилось.

----------


## pig

Автоматическое обновление Windows у вас поработало. Это сентябрьские заплатки.

----------


## Varaktor

> Автоматическое обновление Windows у вас поработало. Это сентябрьские заплатки.


И что это значит хорошо или плохо?
Насчет обновления, пред перезагрузкой компьютера, когда я поставил проверить диск после презагрузки, я нажал не презагрузку, а выключить компьютер(и автоматически установить обновление). Патом я включил комп и была эта проверка(chekc system of D).

----------


## pig

Это папки от тех самых обновлений, который перед выключением устанавливались. Видимо, аппарат слишком быстро выключился, не все изменения на диск сбросились, и файловой системе слегка поплохело. Потому папки и не удаляются.

----------


## Varaktor

Что же теперь делать? Компьютер будет глючить из-за обновлений?

----------


## pig

Компьютер не из-за этого глючит. Так совпало.

----------


## Varaktor

> Компьютер не из-за этого глючит. Так совпало.


Скажите тогда пожалуйста почему комп глючил, и что мне дальше делать, может какие нибуть скрипты выполнить по советуете, и насчет папок, может их унлокерм попробывать удалить?

----------


## pig

Вот вы проверите здоровье диска, как Николай посоветовал, тогда будем знать, виноват или не виноват в этом диск.
Сейчас проверка диска при загрузке до конца прошла? Папки по-прежнему не удалить?

----------


## Varaktor

> Вот вы проверите здоровье диска, как Николай посоветовал, тогда будем знать, виноват или не виноват в этом диск.
> Сейчас проверка диска при загрузке до конца прошла? Папки по-прежнему не удалить?


При презагрузки компьютера проверки больше небыло, в самом виндусе я не пробывал запускать, папки не удаляются.

----------


## Varaktor

> По поводу проверки - установите какое-нибудь средство проверки здоровья жесткого диска (HDDLife, например) и посмотрите, все ли в порядке. Исходя из этого, будем выбирать дальнейшие действия.


Не подскажите где можно скачать HDDLife, из надежного источника.

Еще стал сильно тормозить интернет эксплорер 7, открываеш старницу в новой вкладке и пока он открывает практически загружает процессор на 70-100%. Или когда обновляеш страницу.

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*

Когда компьютер проверялся др.виб то кудато делась 1.5 гигабайта, и в корневом каталоге диска D появился файл pagefile.sys размером 1,50 ГБ (1*610*612*736 байт), может это файл каторый др.виб сделал?

----------


## Varaktor

Проверил я жесткий диск HDDlife Pro 3.1.157  :Надежность и производительность этого жесткого диска в норме. Только еще пишет что опасный перегрев диска 47С.

*Добавлено через 4 часа 58 минут*

Что теперь делать? Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## NickGolovko

Раз все хорошо, значит, проблема не в самом диске.

Вы пробовали выгрузить все антивирусные мониторы, брандмауэры и прочий софт перед проверкой? Они тоже могут мешать процессу, прецеденты бывали.

----------


## Varaktor

нет не выгружал, значит надо еще раз проверить с выгруженым антивирусом, и что скажите про интернет эксплоррер 7, то что тормозить стал?

*Добавлено через 51 минуту*

В папке виндус на диске D, появился файл, студия РУССКИЙ СТАНДАРТ представляет.pls

*Добавлено через 18 минут*

Скажите пожалуста что дальше делать, жду вашего ответа.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

> нет не выгружал, значит надо еще раз проверить с выгруженым антивирусом


Да, именно.

----------


## Varaktor

Хорошо, я сделаю еще раз и напишу.

----------


## Varaktor

Извините пожалуйста, я долго не отвечал у меня сломался компьютер, материнская плата.

----------


## Varaktor

проверил без антивируса, надежность и производительность этого жесткого диска в норме.

----------


## Varaktor

Ответьте пожалуйста

----------

